# Daylite Paddler - don't be embarrassed



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm gonna come right out and say it ... I own a Daylite Paddler. Does anyone else?

If you do, I'd been keen to find out about any mods you've done and what sort of conditions you take it out in. I live in Maroochydore and I'm only game enough to take it out in the river. That said, I'm having a ball with it ... and catching the odd fish or two. I've added a seat that I bought from Anaconda and it's fantastic. I'm also using the hi-tech barbell anchor and I'm about run some rope from the front to the handle and the handle to the back, so that I can clip on a hook for the anchor. Not fancy, I know, but I reckon it'll do the job.

Get it out in the open .... Daylite Paddlers, come out!


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Exactly jp1,don't be embarrassed about what kayak you own,you are on the water and you are catching fish and having fun.BTW welcome to the site and keep getting out there and fishing.SNAPPERZ


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay jp, my uncle and cousins own them, mostly they chase crabs off them so not many mods. Can't help there really.

But after seeing the PA at xmas i think they may be looking to upgrade :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Why be embarrased?

By the way, can someone post a pic so we lesser informed know what you're talking about.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm starting to feel better already ... thanks! For those who don't know it the Daylite Paddler is the cheapie sold by BCF for $299 (even less if you ask them nicely). I've attached some pics. The problem I have with mounting a rod holder is there is no real flat surface ... I'm guessing that would be a problem. I'm thinking of putting a small crate on the back and attaching polypipe rod holders.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

G'day JP 

Personally, I can see a real good flat spot just between where your legs go for a nice pivoting rod holder 

Thats where i would put one 

Dan.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Danw said:


> G'day JP
> 
> Personally, I can see a real good flat spot just between where your legs go for a nice pivoting rod holder
> 
> ...


Hmmm, not sure youd be able to paddle real well with a rod straight in front of you.

Best option will be to find a crate that fits that back well, ensure you can strap it down somehow and add some rod holders to the sides.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Ohh dammm good point Davey, i forgot all about paddling haha :lol: Yeah don't listen to my idea haha 

Dan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

RAM or Scotty Mounts will be your best option for fitting rod holders and other accessories where flat spaces are limited 8)

Couple of flat sections toward the bow look like they would accept a RAM or Scotty mount or two 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Vertical rod holder up the front in the middle, line can go straight back over your head probably and you won't hit it paddling


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that gets you on the water

I use ram rod holders and would recommend them but the problem is they cost more than the kayak :lol:


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Reporting in. 
Got a green machine.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Here's what some do with their Daylight Paddler - camoflage it :shock:

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=18988&hilit=daylight

Astro has one too viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15835&p=171201#p171201


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

the camouflage option is a good idea, people may think its something else 

They are not as hard wearing as other kayaks that are priced for customer reassurance so follow the manufacturers instructions for taking care of your kayak.

Good luck with your yak fishing adventures.


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

yum, yum yellow  hey as long as your having fun and it floats.

that's what counts, gee i would take it out fishing not to far though.

hi, jp1and good fishing.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Let's be honest guys it's not how long it is, it's the width. :lol: 
That weapon you have there is nothing to be embarrassed about and Aussie Gold too THATS AWESOME!


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just googled RAM and Scotty rod holders so I'm up to speed now. Are these attached with rivets? If so, wher you get a: the holders and b: the rivets?

Love the camo idea, too

Still reckon I'll try to find a crate for the back.

Only heard from one Daylite Paddler owner ... there must be more!!

Come on ... come out!!


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey regarding following the manufacturer's instructions ... they reckon you can use it as a surf ski ... wooohoooo! :lol:


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

jp1 said:


> Hey regarding following the manufacturer's instructions ... they reckon you can use it as a surf ski ... wooohoooo! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wannabee (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I am thinking of trying yak fishing and paddling creeks for fun and fitness. The Daylite may be the thing to start with, cos I don't want to spend money I don't have on something I might not end up liking, if you know what I mean.

Trouble is I weigh 105kg. Have any other big blokes used the Daylight? Is it big enough for me plus a few kg of gear?

Mike


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I would head to Big W or similar, get a plastic crate and pop in some pvc for rod holders. Not perfect but they do work. As long as you are having fun thats the go.


----------



## Tbone (Mar 17, 2009)

Dont be shy to get out there, I paddled around an old wave ski for years that I bought from "Cashies" nursing a rod across my lap and a handline in the foot well and it was a squidding machine!


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've had a few surprises since starting this thread.

1) Got caught on the wrong side of an outgoing tide and had to paddle home. There were two old people on the river bank and I couldn't keep up with them.

2) Edge of kayak bickled under pressure from seat straps - not a huge deal but surprising.

3) Went into Viking warehouse where they had one cut in half - it's so thin I couldn't believe it.

I reckon it's ok for me to paddle about in a small are on the flat river and to go a little further if I work the ties right. I wouldn't look at it if I were built a little larger (I'm 88KG as it is). I'm keeping and eye out for some of the seconhand ones mentioned.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

wannabee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am thinking of trying yak fishing and paddling creeks for fun and fitness. The Daylite may be the thing to start with, cos I don't want to spend money I don't have on something I might not end up liking, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Find a tour company in your area or a place that hires kayaks and spend a day or two paddling and you will be able to decide if you like the idea of being on the water. 
Big guys will find S.O.T. kayaks under 3metres not the most suitable for their weight.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

gra said:


> ....No.......Would you try Sky-diving with a BCF parachute??.....


Might be one for the AKFF Quotes of the year.


----------

